# [SOLVED] smbpasswd command not found?

## BK201

I am trying to set up samba-3.4.8 but smbpasswd is missing. I read somewhere that it was removed in newer samba versions? How do I add users now?

EDIT: need to use pdbedit   :Mad: 

----------

